
How is the lack of password confirmation working out on YC News? - brett

======
staunch
Well, it's been a while and I still haven't had to confirm my password. I
think this feature is working well.

~~~
brett
yeah i could have phrased that title better.

------
drop19
I love it, it reminds me of Guy Kawasaki's article about avoid stupid things
that slow users down..

http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/01/the_top_ten_stu.html

very refreshing to not have to type extra crap in.

------
brett
Many accounts that never get logged into again? Anyone emailing because they
entered a funky password?

It feels right but still scares me; I'm always mistyping things.

Who else doesn't confirm passwords?

~~~
brett
Meanwhile on my terminal:

svn ci -m "no password confirmation"

